# Aches and Pains



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

So the other day I go for my annual physical and the doctor runs through all the blood tests and pronounces me in excellent health. Then asks me if any aches or pains bother me. I have to think about this one because I am very active in spite of my age and I do have one response. I do have this nagging pain just to the rear of my left hip, The doc. Indicates no surprise as I’m well into my 60’s I guess he figures I should have at least one complaint. That gets me to thinking about the cause of that pain and how I could have avoided even this reminder that I’m not so young anymore. I share with the doctor the fact that being a southpaw, and working plainclothes for nearly thirty years, I had a gun tucked back there at least five days a week. Unlike uniformed personnel I didn’t have a gun belt and other equipment to balance off the weight. The doctor was somewhat impressed by this observation and wondered aloud if this knowledge should be shared with others who today carry in the same fashion so steps can be taken to avoid this problem as they try to live their retirement years pain free. Does anyone here every think about this or have any suggestions to help others on job so future retirees will have nothing to complain about?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Another risk you should think about is possibly developing blood clots. Someone where I work developed a clot in his leg last year and the docs believe it is from wearing his duty belt. And, he is a healthy 45 yo. Just something to think about. Like you don't have enough dangers to worry about.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to get bruises on my hip bones from my duty belt so there's no doubt it takes a toll. Just found out my left shoulder (prisoner escort side) is full of bone spurs and scar tissue. Even sitting on a wallet in your rear pocket can cause spinal issues and blood flow restriction. Unfortunately there's really no other option.

Best wishes, Inspector. Ultimately, I believe that battle injuries are cool.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Left knee, lower back. Heat, ice and advil. I swear the winter field uniform caused the arthritis in my knee. Standing long hours on details with all the gear is definitely not good for your back.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

If your a retiree you most likely wore the heavier leather duty gear. It's good that they now make the lighter nylon belts. How many lbs is a basic duty belt? I would think it has be be at least 5-10 lbs. That's alot to carry on a daily basis.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

lpwpd722 said:


> If your a retiree you most likely wore the heavier leather duty gear. It's good that they now make the lighter nylon belts. How many lbs is a basic duty belt? I would think it has be be at least 5-10 lbs. That's alot to carry on a daily basis.


Mine was about fifteen, but the leather looked so good that I was willing to suffer for beauty:smoke: Nylon's okay for the bikes though.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

lpwpd722 said:


> If your a retiree you most likely wore the heavier leather duty gear. It's good that they now make the lighter nylon belts. How many lbs is a basic duty belt? I would think it has be be at least 5-10 lbs. That's alot to carry on a daily basis.


Not allowed to wear Nylon except if your on the bike. Several departments still wont allow Nylon.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, no other complaints, Ahh Cialis is a wonderful thing.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Inspector said:


> Yeah, no other complaints, Ahh Cialis is a wonderful thing.


hahaha gross


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

33 and my hips always kill me... wouldn't mind duty suspenders. ahh well.. fringe benefits. lol


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a severe pain in the area just behind my hip everytime I come to work.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Inspector said:


> Yeah, no other complaints, Ahh Cialis is a wonderful thing.





jettsixx said:


> I have a severe pain in the area just behind my hip everytime I come to work.


I am hoping that that these conditions are not related... Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

My comment is not related, I cant speak for Inspector though.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, I rejected taking a part in that bathtub ad for Livitra when I was told they were going to use two bathtubs. Now how much sense does that make?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Inspector said:


> Yeah, no other complaints, Ahh Cialis is a wonderful thing.


Ever wonder why it sounds like "See Alice"?

I have theory, the first guy who tried it, had a wife named Alice. When he took his first pill, he said "*See Alice*, I told you my dick would get hard."

Hence the name *Cialis.*


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

If it lasts for 4 hours try this:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> If it lasts for 4 hours try this:


Poster child for male enhancement right there.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ummm, you've got to be older tha dirt to think that.
> 
> This is my choice for the poster child of that bunch


 You wouldn't require a pill to get you going with her around, I don't think.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ummm, you've got to be older tha dirt to think that.
> 
> This is my choice for the poster child of that bunch












[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7exSTm_buq4"]YouTube - Return to Horror High:Maureen McCormick[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> And according to her autobiography, she put out willingly. :smoke:


So did Mrs. Brady they say.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> YouTube - Return to Horror High:Maureen McCormick





USMCMP5811 said:


> And according to her autobiography, she put out willingly. :smoke:
> 
> CC, you have to reload your pic, it's a big red x :stomp:





263FPD said:


> So did Mrs. Brady they say.


And not one of you said that you would still hit it. Definately would!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

How did we go from duty belts to Cialis to Alice to Marcia, Marcia, Marcia????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

lpwpd722 said:


> How did we go from duty belts to Cialis to Alice to *Oh Marcia, Oh Marcia, Oh Marcia, Yes, Yes, Yes*????


Fixed


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

lpwpd722 said:


> How did we go from duty belts to Cialis to Alice to Marcia, Marcia, Marcia????


This is Masscops and you have to ask, I think it had something do to with um um......Hey look a squirrel


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Id still do Marcia


----------

